# kind act



## leopard777 (Jun 12, 2012)

do they help each other often ? [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAFn1pxP-g4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2012)

Your kidding about the kindness and help, right. All of that is nothing but aggression. Ramming and biting from one male to another.


----------



## leopard777 (Jun 12, 2012)

the bigger male did turn him over in the end, he could have left him to die overturn ?

also the smaller sulcata could have been the firestarter


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2012)

The bigger one didn't turn him over, he simply rammed him again and it happened to turn him right side up.

And yes, from where the video started, it does look like the little one instigated it, but there is still nothing kind or helpful about any of it. That is a video of two tortoises that should NOT be living together and should not even have access to each other. If the big one pins him up against a wall or tree and rams him like that, it could kill him.


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2012)

That is not nice to watch. I would be horrified to have to watch that in person. Yes they probably do that, fight often and that's why they should not be together.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2012)

Personally I did not see kindness. I saw an aggressive ramming at the end that just happened to turn him over, separating these two would probably be best.


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, luckily for the little one he submitted and was allowed to flee the scene.

Try to remember that our human emotions should not be applied to these guys...also, if that larger tortoise feels like it, it can absolutely cause death to the smaller one---even with a bite to the neck and removal of a chunk of flesh from the smaller one, it can bleed to death....

I understand that sometimes folks do not understand what the outcome can be...but this behavior is not that of a tort helping the other---it is a finishing move showing an act of bullying and in this case with the size difference....could be very bad and will likely only continue until there is a really bad situation....

Please attempt to give each of these tortoise their own space within that area....two tortoise in one enclosure is a hard thing for harmony to exist....


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 12, 2012)

Really?!?? If that's an "act of kindness" I could punch the neighbor kid in the face to "help him with that loose tooth." :-/ 
That's not even funny to watch, it's saddening... And for you to just stand around, video tape and laugh about it is borderline sickening...


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

> If that's an "act of kindness" I could punch the neighbor kid in the face to "help him with that loose tooth." :-/



OOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!!! I think I threw my back out when I hit the floor laughing out of control...I am sure my tail bone cracked upon impact...LOL LOL


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> OOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!!! I think I threw my back out when I hit the floor laughing out of control...I am sure my tail bone cracked upon impact...LOL LOL



Glad I could finally return the favor! You make me laugh a lot with your posts as well!


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> That is not nice to watch. I would be horrified to have to watch that in person. Yes they probably do that, fight often and that's why they should not be together.



Oh that was nothing. You should see them when they really go at it? It is brutal. These two were mostly just sitting still and doing some sniffing. When you see two of them really fight it is more like two dogs fighting. Dust flying everywhere, frantic scuffling, horrid knocking sounds from the shells banging together...


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > That is not nice to watch. I would be horrified to have to watch that in person. Yes they probably do that, fight often and that's why they should not be together.
> ...


Makes you wonder what Aldabraman's Hommer versus Alpha sounded like


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

> like two dogs fighting. Dust flying everywhere, frantic scuffling, horrid knocking sounds from the shells banging together...



Sing it Tom....unless you have seen it first hand you have no concept of how fast and vicious they can become...and they are truly in gladiator mode....







> Makes you wonder what Aldabraman's Hommer versus Alpha sounded like



Likely alot like a Heavy Weight Boxing battle....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > That is not nice to watch. I would be horrified to have to watch that in person. Yes they probably do that, fight often and that's why they should not be together.
> ...



I couldn't watch the whole video. I really wouldn't want to see what you are describing. I can't watch the wildlife shows when they show an animal tracking down their food to kill. I love watching animal planet, but I do close my eyes and mute the tv a lot. I just can't handle animal killing, fighting,abuse any of it.


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

> I can't watch the wildlife shows when they show an animal tracking down their food to kill.



LOL...I love to watch the hunt and stalk and the sprint to the kill...HOWEVER, right at a moment before contact I change the channel too.....

A guy I knew liked to hunt deer, he would park and hike in hours to the hunting areas...I would love to go with him strictly because I like the scouting before time and the tracking and the way your heart gets pumping when you know you are close and then when you spot the deer ----wow, I can not think of a word that describes the thrill, HOWEVER, I will at the last minute fall back and head down because I do not want to see or hear the kill....luckily the guy was a lousy shot and each of the times I went he never packed one out....lol...
so the hours of hiking, sight seeing and testing your tracking skills is the part that I love....One time it was lucky that I have tracking skills and paid attention to my surroundings because it started to rain and then high winds then sideways snow and it turned dark...but because I paid attention to the surroundings I got us back to the truck safely before we froze....and after getting warm he never heard the end of it....lol...oh mighty hunter....I could never make an animal from live to dead....I know me and I know I could not do it...


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2012)

Neither could I. I cried uncontrollably a month or so back when I hit and killed my first animal ever with my car. It was a woodchuck. I tried to go around it and that's the same way he went too. I don't ever want to do that again.


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

I cried uncontrollably a month or so back when I hit and killed my first animal ever with my car

I'm sorry....I feel for you...mine was a California Quail.


----------



## RonHays (Jun 14, 2012)

Terrible!


----------



## 1208jen (Jun 14, 2012)

wellington said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...



I really hope that these guys don't belong to you!! The fact that you can video and laugh while the smaller tortoise is struggling while being rammed and flipped, is an indication that you don't have any emotional attachment to these tortoises. Clearly you didn't care that it could have got really hurt by the bigger tortoise, and that it was in a really vulnerable position. If they are your pets, you have a responsibility to keep them safe and therefore you need to seperate them!!



leopard777 said:


> do they help each other often ? [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAFn1pxP-g4&feature=related[/video]



I really hope that these guys don't belong to you!! The fact that you can video and laugh while the smaller tortoise is struggling while being rammed and flipped, is an indication that you don't have any emotional attachment to these tortoises. Clearly you didn't care that it could have got really hurt by the bigger tortoise, and that it was in a really vulnerable position. If they are your pets, you have a responsibility to keep them safe and therefore you need to seperate them!! 

Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-kind-act?page=2#ixzz1xl3e3uRC


----------



## RuthieHurry (Jun 14, 2012)

Aw, c'mon guys. Let's not assume that the tortoises belong to Leopard777. Give him/her the benefit of the doubt before attacking  For one, it looks to me like the video was taken by some patrons at a Zoo, and for two, I haven't seen any posts by Leopard777 to indicate that he/she even owns large sulcatas.


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 14, 2012)

RuthieHurry said:


> Aw, c'mon guys. Let's not assume that the tortoises belong to Leopard777. Give him/her the benefit of the doubt before attacking  For one, it looks to me like the video was taken by some patrons at a Zoo, and for two, I haven't seen any posts by Leopard777 to indicate that he/she even owns large sulcatas.



CSI Ruthie on the case!! Lol! You do have a very good point.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2012)

This was the worst damage I have seen from ramming. 

Tortoise ramming creates huge hole and open wound

I agree, there is nothing kind or cute about this behavior, it can very quickly deteriorate into life threatening.

And of course, it is males being males...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmm, now there is another thread up at TRR from TortoiseForum about a female ramming a male. 

Does this happen regardless of sex? I thought it was more a male act of aggression.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope, its also a territorial thing. And females can be just as ruthless as males.


----------



## PeterKao (Jun 15, 2012)

HAHA they can help each other , so cute!


----------



## leopard777 (Jun 16, 2012)

RuthieHurry said:


> Aw, c'mon guys. Let's not assume that the tortoises belong to Leopard777. Give him/her the benefit of the doubt before attacking  For one, it looks to me like the video was taken by some patrons at a Zoo, and for two, I haven't seen any posts by Leopard777 to indicate that he/she even owns large sulcatas.



thanks ruthie , didnt know this video cause such a up roar here , it not mine video just came across it , i think its taken in a zoo by a japanese tourist i presume


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 16, 2012)

PeterKao said:


> HAHA they can help each other , so cute!



....... Cute? Did you not read all the other comments? XD you can tell who the real tort lovers are..


----------



## jason g. (Jun 16, 2012)

I've heard them ramming things can also be deadly to household pets. Sad to say I had a chiapoo for 10 years and she passed on. My wife wanted to get another and I told her no because when I got my sully and made the decision to keep her was that she would sadly out live all my pets. I had to put my foot down and tell my wife no. 
Does anyone think that sulcatas tolerate pets from growing up with them or maybe just because they don't feel as threatened cause they aren't of the shell type? Kinda how they tolerate us.
Is this sully playing or trying to ram this little Boston bull? (Witch is what kinda dog I have.) My sully acts like my dog doesn't exist. She will walk right over the dogs legs when the dog is asleep. The dog equally doesn't care about my tort. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=Py3zKGcPBIM&v=Py3zKGcPBIM&gl=US
I would assume aggression not playing. Not my pet just found this on utube.


----------



## leopard777 (Jun 17, 2012)

jason g. said:


> I've heard them ramming things can also be deadly to household pets. Sad to say I had a chiapoo for 10 years and she passed on. My wife wanted to get another and I told her no because when I got my sully and made the decision to keep her was that she would sadly out live all my pets. I had to put my foot down and tell my wife no.
> Does anyone think that sulcatas tolerate pets from growing up with them or maybe just because they don't feel as threatened cause they aren't of the shell type? Kinda how they tolerate us.
> Is this sully playing or trying to ram this little Boston bull? (Witch is what kinda dog I have.) My sully acts like my dog doesn't exist. She will walk right over the dogs legs when the dog is asleep. The dog equally doesn't care about my tort. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=Py3zKGcPBIM&v=Py3zKGcPBIM&gl=US
> I would assume aggression not playing. Not my pet just found this on utube.



hard to tell the animal behaviour in the short clip ,from my point of view it looks like playing or might be aggression , only the owner knows .

example of the video i posted above , it could be a one off incident , if your pets doesnt display such aggression in front of you , you wont even have a clue what happen unless you install cameras to moniter them 24/7


----------



## jason g. (Jun 17, 2012)

The dog is playing for sure. I have one and those dogs play play play. Lol Torts do to though as Soon as I get a utube account I'll film my tort doing what I assume is playing. I tap the side of her enclosure with my fingers and she always Comes after me. It's funny. At one time I thought it made her mad but I think it's curiosity because of something knocking.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 17, 2012)

leopard777 said:


> do they help each other often ? [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAFn1pxP-g4&feature=related[/video]



This is a very calm beat down!

I have seen 2 Sulcatas fight each other seriously.... it aint pretty and I dont think anyone would laugh and giggle at it like these girls did in the Video! 

...and as for the little guy starting it... With torts... i think it is always the way! I know that when WalkingRock and Rocky went at it, it was ALWAYS Rocky who would "Puff-up" and charge WalkingRock , who was easily twice his size.


----------



## jason g. (Jun 17, 2012)

Zamric said:


> This is a very calm beat down!
> 
> I have seen 2 Sulcatas fight each other seriously.... it aint pretty and I dont think anyone would laugh and giggle at it like these girls did in the Video!
> 
> ...and as for the little guy starting it... With torts... i think it is always the way! I know that when WalkingRock and Rocky went at it, it was ALWAYS Rocky who would "Puff-up" and charge WalkingRock , who was easily twice his size.



Wow nepolion complex! I don't want to see them fight. My wife couldn't understand how they could hurt a pet. I showed her walking rock and Bob and asked her what she think would happen if either one just walked over our 20 lbs dog let alone ramming her. She understands how they can hurt a dog if they wanted to now.


----------

